# Summer backcountry?



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

all the answers you seek are here: http://www.telemarktalk.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=23693

photos here: http://www.telemarktalk.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=24095

here's a quick pic:


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*fun?*

hey - help educate a non-backcountry skiier...is that shit that fun? looks pretty rutty.

just wondering.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, it depends on how you define fun. I wasn't there, but have done some spring skiing. The key is to not view the skiing as the "goal" that makes it worthwhile. If you view the day as hiking in a beautiful place, getting exercise with friends, and as a bonus you get to ski down instead of hike down, then it is SOOOO worth it. But if you are in it just for the skiing, you'll say "damn, I just hiked miles and miles for this???"

And the snow can vary, sometimes it is "rutty" but soft, and other times it's just shite.


----------



## SILENCER (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Cant thank you guys enough, this is all good info.

In June we did the snowfields above Yankee Doodle Lake, how close is Skyscraper from that? That looks like our next assault.

And we'll definitely be doing some recon on Ptarmigan in RMNP.

Cheers!


----------

